# Wells: They're having a great season, so where are the fans?



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Figured this deserved it's own thread



> http://www.indystar.com/article/201...sider-They-re-having-great-season-where-fans-
> 
> The Indiana Pacers are sitting atop the Central Division. The New York Knicks are looking over their shoulders at the Pacers, who are just 1 1/2 games back for the second seed in the Eastern Conference.
> 
> ...


Article comments from "average" Indianpolis sports fans that are quite interesting.



> Conor Lee-"I love the Pacers and the NBA game. But many old-school fans are turned off by the NBA in general. I have a feeling unless the Pacers land a marquee player, or make a seriously deep playoff run (Finals?), the fans will never return to those empty seats. Indiana fans like basketball, just not the NBA's version of basketball."
> 
> Greg Candler-"With me it's not the Pacer's fault; it's th NBA in general. I used to go to a couple of dozen games a season (with the playoffs included) but as time passed, the personalities of the players became "thuggish", tough guy, and elitist in nature. Shoot, Reggie was that way, but the rest of the team from that era felt family-accessible to the community. I used to take the the family to the BEST Locker Room rstaurant after the gaes and the kids woud meet an talk to Rik Smits, Dale Davis, Antonio Davis, Mark Jackson, Isiah Thomas and Larry Bird to name the poular ones. Nice guys; not tough guys. Call me an old geezer, but I just do not care for the product. And say what you will, I know a ton of people who agree with me."
> 
> Scott Pletcher- "I agree Greg... I stopped following the NBA about 10 years ago. The 'hip-hop' nature of the league, as it is now, is not entertaining to me. I know that NBA players are great athletes and can do incredible things on the court but I just don't see a lot of 'basketball' being played. It's all "look at me", one-on-one, isolation skills that get old really fast. I'll take college hoops any day of the week over the NBA. (Although College is starting to show signs of following in the NBAs footsteps) I still love the Pacers and hope they do well... just not going to go see any NBA games anytime soon."


I'm not sure if Indy deserves a team anymore, people around here are so out of touch with the NBA today.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I feel about the same as the guy from Crawfordsville. I would love to attend more Pacer games, but if I'm going to spend $30+ in gas, $10 for parking, and then even more money for beer/food, it's too much for me. Balcony seats are ok, and probably something I'd be more in to if I lived closer to Indianapolis, but you pretty much jump from $20-40 and barely being able to see, to $120 for club. For many people, that's not a big difference, but for the 16-25 age group, it really is.

And yes, most people from Indiana either like the Bulls more (north side) or college basketball more (Northern Indianapolis to Louisville) than the Pacers.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Well I'm not from Indiana so I don't know everything, but I don't think it's fair to call Indiana the basketball state when their professional team is ranked 26th in the league for attendance. I realize the Hoosiers will always be the love of the state and I get that, but this team deserves a lot more love than what it gets.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I feel about the same as the guy from Crawfordsville. I would love to attend more Pacer games, but if I'm going to spend $30+ in gas, $10 for parking, and then even more money for beer/food, it's too much for me. Balcony seats are ok, and probably something I'd be more in to if I lived closer to Indianapolis, but you pretty much jump from $20-40 and barely being able to see, to $120 for club. For many people, that's not a big difference, but for the 16-25 age group, it really is.
> 
> And yes, most people from Indiana either like the Bulls more (north side) or college basketball more (Northern Indianapolis to Louisville) than the Pacers.


Buy balcony, and move after halftime. I did that earlier this year no problem and picked up a spot right by Area 55.

Or buy tickets from stubhub / ticketsnow.com

Don't go to ticketmaster.com and you won't have to pay $120, simple as that. I know of a parking place with a 5 minute walk that is normally $5. Eat before you go (why would you want that food anyway?), drink before you go. Carry a flask.

Also two for Tuesdays are great. Two tickets for the price of one.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

All good tips. We'll have to catch a game sometime soon.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

How far do you two live from BF and roughly how many games a year do you go to?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm about an hour away, maybe 50 miles? I usually catch a preseason game and then 1-2 regular season games/year. I have IU playing a mile from where I live, though, so if I want to watch live basketball, that's much more convenient.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'm about an hour away, maybe 50 miles? I usually catch a preseason game and then 1-2 regular season games/year. I have IU playing a mile from where I live, though, so if I want to watch live basketball, that's much more convenient.


For being an hour away I'd say that's pretty good. What are Hoosiers games like and how much do those tickets usually go for? It's on my bucket list to go down to Indiana to see a Hoosiers and a Pacers game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Knick Killer said:


> For being an hour away I'd say that's pretty good. What are Hoosiers games like and how much do those tickets usually go for? It's on my bucket list to go down to Indiana to see a Hoosiers and a Pacers game.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hoosier games are nuts. Assembly Hall is an old arena that keeps sound in very well, which makes it one of the loudest places in the country. The atmosphere is about 10 times as engaging as a professional game, and the student section is about 100 times as engaging. 

Tickets are complicated. Student GA tickets are $10, I believe, to start the year (regular from 20-25 I think?), but with IU's recent success, they sell out fast. Most people buy out the tickets early and sell them for $50-$2000, depending on the seat and the game.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knick Killer said:


> For being an hour away I'd say that's pretty good. What are Hoosiers games like and how much do those tickets usually go for? It's on my bucket list to go down to Indiana to see a Hoosiers and a Pacers game.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hopefully R-Star is making bank right now so he can visit during the Playoffs. 

We should all plan a get together and go to a game.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Hoosier games are nuts. Assembly Hall is an old arena that keeps sound in very well, which makes it one of the loudest places in the country. The atmosphere is about 10 times as engaging as a professional game, and the student section is about 100 times as engaging.
> 
> Tickets are complicated. Student GA tickets are $10, I believe, to start the year (regular from 20-25 I think?), but with IU's recent success, they sell out fast. Most people buy out the tickets early and sell them for $50-$2000, depending on the seat and the game.


I know someone with season tickets so she gave me a couple to the Jacksonville game over break. It was pretty good, but Zellar didn't play stellar and there wasn't much of a college crowd. Experiencing the intro was still spectacular though.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I was thinking that if they make it to the ECF or Finals that I would look into it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good showing tonight from the fans. 16,000+ and it was loud.

We have had good attendance on Friday and Saturday nights this year. I suspect when the weather gets warmer, Granger comes back, and we get closer to the Playoffs, attendance will be better.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

If that's considered loud for a Pacers game then that's pretty sad.


]


----------

